# Ridgid 122 Copper Tubing Prep Machine



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone own or use one of these? If so, was it a good investment?

I'm thinking of getting one if I get a major re-pipe that I'm bidding.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We did not have the Ridgid 122 but we had a Prep-Star which was much smaller but did the same thing. I'm sure it is no where near the quality of the Ridgid but they saved us a ton on labor while we were doing repipes. 

Mark


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks!! Good to hear. I can imagine that the time savings more than made up for the cost of the tool.:thumbup:


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*ridgid 122*

does the prep star machine cut copper


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Whats the advantage of a prep machine? When I'm doing big copper (schools, factories etc) I just use a chop saw, than bevel the outside edge off on the saw and use a little copper reamer on the inside. Plus I can cut everything else on it. Note that most of the time I'm not soldering its either vic or propress so all the fancy attachments aren't beneficial.


----------

